# Motor choice for home-made bandsaw...



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Okay, LJs:

The recent postings about home-made bandsaws made me look more closely at Matthias' site and videos, so I have purchased those plans and will probably give it a go!

I will probably opt for a 3hp 220v motor. Matthias told me via email that he thinks 2hp is enough, but the design should be fine with 3hp. I want the extra power for resawing and I do not want to dedicate another 110v line solely for the bandsaw.

I've been looking on eBay and Craigslist for the typical GE, Baldur, and Leeson motors, but have also seen motors like Marathon Electric (Tractor Supply Co.) and Smith & Jones (Harbor Freight). I'm inclined to do something super reliable, like the Baldors and Leesons, but the temptation is great for cheap.

I'm particularly wondering about your opinions about the type of motor required. Compressor duty or farm-rated? 1750 rpm geared at 1:1 or 3400 rpm reduced 1:2? Any concerns that YOU would have that I am overlooking?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've had some Marathon motors and they worked fine.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Need to know which size saw you are building to say which speed motor is best. 
Mathias has plans for a 16" and a 14".
My initial response would be a 3400 RPM and reduce it as needed via the drive pulley ratios.

You want a blade speed of ~ 1600 FPM for non ferrous metal cutting and ~ 3000 FPM for wood.

IE: 14" diameter wheel spinning at ??? RPM is = 3000 FPM?
(14 x pi ) /12 = 3.66 ft per revolution.
3000 FPM / 3.66 = 820 RPM required speed of 14" wheel. 
With a 3400 RPM motor you need a 4.15:1 ratio to get 820 RPM
A 2" motor pulley and a 8.3" wheel pulley would do that.

A 1750 RPM motor would be better.
Would need roughly a 2.1:1 ratio.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I'll be building the 16" for cutting wood, Michael. Thanks for the math. I'm figuring a 4.81:1 ratio in that case for a 3450rpm motor. That's a pretty big pulley on the wheel if I go with a 2" motor pulley. I'm thinking 1750 RPM makes more sense.

Thanks for the help on that!


----------



## Wally331 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi, first post here, but I have just recently finished my home-made bandsaw from Matthias's plans, I just got done writing the article as we speak! Well anyways for some advise on the motor, currently I have only a 1/3 hp motor on the saw and it will cut through 5/4 maple pretty easily still with only a 1/4 inch blade. I would definitely recommend 1hp through, for most resawing tasks 1hp will be enough, especially on the wooden bandsaw. You can go up to 2hp, but I can't image myself ever having to need power like that.

Also I wanted to say that I'm using a 3 inch pulley on the motor and maybe and 11 inch ish pulley on the wheel.

- Chris


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

I will agree with the post above concerning the Marathon motors, I have had a couple of them and have no complaints… have one running my band saw right now and has not given me any reason to look elsewhere.. make sure to post some pics of the band saw when finished.. Papa


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

My Matthias design 16" saw has a 1 1/2HP variable speed motor I salvaged from an old Shopsmith. I have resawed through 11 1/2" pecan with no problems. So I'd say that is more than enough.
If possible, I do recommend some kind of variable speed system. I could work mine without variable speed, but having the ability to speed it up when needed makes life easier.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't forget Baldor motors are now made in China. I would go with HF or one from WWW.surpluscenter.com.


----------

